# what is the difference between pirated, original and ripped game.



## quan chi (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry guys for re-opening a thread with almost the same title again.well guys  i have not clearly understood the difference. can anyone please tell me the difference clearly.what is the difference between pirated game c.d, original game c.d. and ripped game.i mean i have seen some persons posting in forums stating that they have ripped game.
please post your replies.
i mean does  pirated cds. are also ripped.well frankly telling i have one pirated cd of nfs mw.in that it starts with the ea games logo then an introduction by josie maran(mia).then again an introduction video showing some cars racing  and police chasing them etc etc...then the nfs mw title.and it also hs the inside videos and the ending video. 

well is there any thing missing.

please reply.


----------



## iMav (Nov 15, 2006)

pirated games = ripped games .... i just might get banned for answering the NFS MW question as it relates to piracy which is a strict no-no here ....


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 16, 2006)

cash


----------



## iMav (Nov 16, 2006)

^^ the major difference


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 16, 2006)

i think we cant talk much about it here so why dont you just google it


----------



## quan chi (Nov 16, 2006)

well this thread is not intended for discussing about pirated games and  any kind of cracks.it is only opened to discuss clearly the difference between pirated cd and authentic cd. and nfs mw is given as just for an example where you have to tell is it ripped off or not.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, there is absolutely no problem in discussing the topic as long as you guys don't start dishing out links to pirated stuff. 

Anyway, to answer your question, all ripped games are pirated but all pirated games are not necessarily ripped. A ripped game will usually have some feature(s) missing. For example, my brother has a ripped version of Need For Speed: Underground and the option of applying vinyls and some other car accessories were ripped off from the game. These games are, therefore, much smaller in size than the original versions and are therefore, conducive to distribution via the internet. Pirated games that are not ripped, on the other hand, have exactly the same functionality as the original legal versions. However, you won't be able to register the game and might, therefore, miss out on the freebies that some game manufacturers offer to people who register their purchase. And in most cases, the online aspect of the game also won't work in the pirated versions. For example, FIFA 2005's pirated version had every feature of the original version but you cannot play online through it. These games are generally the same size as the original games. Pirates do compress them to reduce the size but it is restored after it is extracted. There is also another version which falls somewhere between fully pirated and ripped games. These versions have all the functionality of the original game but the eye candy (such as the introductory videos and cut-scenes) is eliminated. Hope it's clear now!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2006)

Original Game CD's/DVD's are the true games distributed by the retailers for public buying.These games usually cost over Rs.1000 and above or at times may be Rs.2,500 and above for an Microsoft based title.These copies get distributed by companies like Milestone Interactive,E-xpress Interactive etc. which can either be purchased directly from them or some retail stores.These copies come in various versions like Collector's edition,Director's Cut edition,Gold & Platinum version & plain version.

Ripped/Pirated copies are usually made out of an original game DVD/CD by means of removal of certain contents like Interactive cut scenes,Music,bonus features etc.These copies are usually prone to crashes,corrupt files,lack on oline multiplayer modes,bugs etc.Not all ripped pirated copies are stripped off these functions though.Many games today have the exact same replica of their original counterparts including bonus available on the DVD.Half Life 2's pirated version had a major bug at start which used to freeze the in game action as soon as you loaded a previously saved game.Then there was some lock up's noticed in EA's Fifa 2006 during quitting a game.Similarly there are tons of flaws which are evident in many of these games.Purchasing such titles & going online to have multiplayer action would eventually lead you into being blacklisted on the official website and would make your copy void of online gameplay.I have also heard that Steam (HL's online distribution system) checks for any illegit material of Steam's content on your Hard drive prior to its installation & immediately refuses to run as soon as anything suspicious is found.

NOTElease take this as a refernece material & not as a reason to buy Illegit copies of games.Pay the companies what they deserve & you'll be safe.Mod's please feel free to edit or remove the post if anything is found in violation of the forums rules.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Nov 16, 2006)

Nope, as long as no one is telling any one where and how to get the cracks and rips, the discussion is perfectly fine.

Also ripped games sometimes have addon contents released by the pirate groups over time. Like if for a certain game, the cinematics have been ripped out, then the cinematics maybe released as a completely separate pack on a later date which can then be added to theripped game.


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 16, 2006)

i think the big difference in Pirated and original games is u can play pirated games with inserting CD/DVD in ur Drives just past the crack of that game plus original games r so much costly and many of indian guys cannot buy it u can easily get a 1500 RS original dvd game for just RS 50/-


----------



## quan chi (Nov 16, 2006)

well guys it is now almost clear.that means pirated games which can be downloaded from the net may be  ripped.and that which is sold outside in cd and dvds.will not necessarily be ripped.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 16, 2006)

Any Pirated version of game cannot be used for Online Play.

the latest & best example for this is the Need For Speed Carbon.

i think EA delibrately made the Offline game content shorter.
the game's career mode is the shortest till date & boring.

But on the other hand, its go lot of ONLINE gameplay. you can start a career with your friend, race with them..... overall the online gamemode is MORE FUN.

But people with the Pirated Game cannot play online, coz it requires a legit CD KEY (not from some keygen).


----------



## quan chi (Nov 16, 2006)

welcome s1800rpm .well is there any way from which we can find out which game is ripped and which is not.take the example of nfs mw whose details i have given above. well is it ripped.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 16, 2006)

Your copy is not ripped. as it has all the "Behind the Scene" videos, all game content too.

But you miss the following things... (not much in MW, but a lot in Pirated NFS-Carbon)
Well as i already mentioned, 
=>you cannot play online game in it. no matter which CD KEY you use.
=>You cannot Register your game for ANY Support.

Physically, you can tell the difference with its DVD case & the DVD itself .

If you download any game from internet, it IS Pirated, coz no Legit site entertains such things, & full game can only be downloaded after the online purchase (for which you have to use Credit cards...., then only a download link is given to u).


----------



## aryayush (Nov 16, 2006)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> i think the big difference in Pirated and original games is u can play pirated games with inserting CD/DVD in ur Drives just past the crack of that game


No, you can quite legally use cracks for original versions of games so that they do not require the installation media to run.



			
				quan chi said:
			
		

> well guys it is now almost clear.that means pirated games which can be downloaded from the net may be ripped.and that which is sold outside in cd and dvds.will not necessarily be ripped.


LOL! What you mean to say is that pirated games which are downloaded *may be ripped* and those that are bought from cheap stores for fifty bucks *may not be ripped*. 
No, the games that you pay fifty bucks for are also downloaded from those sites from which you can download them yourself. Therefore, these games might be ripped too, and they generally are. In fact, if you ARE going to indulge in piracy, it's better to get a DataOne 900UL plan and download them yourself. Because when you buy the games from those lowly vendors, you never know whether it has the full version of the game, a ripped version or some totally different game altogether. It may also be a blank CD - or worse, it might have pornographic content or virus.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 17, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL! What you mean to say is that pirated games which are downloaded *may be ripped* and those that are bought from cheap stores for fifty bucks *may not be ripped*.


well you can see clearly that i have mentioned the word 'may not be'.
hmmm.. then the games which does not have cinematics and some other features are ripped.

 well other than this is there any other special sign or something from which we can find out if that game is ripped or not before installation i mean ripped games wont give the installation option box i suppose like the original ones. be it brought from outside or downloaded.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 17, 2006)

Suggest me the games which is better  to hav original than pirated .
and ......(silance)..............................How much it cost 
I will buy pirated copy of nfs carbon of PS2 
They r not ripped


----------



## quan chi (Nov 17, 2006)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Suggest me the games which is better  to hav original than pirated .
> and ......(silance)..............................How much it cost
> I will buy pirated copy of nfs carbon of PS2
> They r not ripped


yes you are right.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 17, 2006)

If you truely love a game, then you wont (should not) buy its pirated counterpart.


just for the sake of playing that game, i can buy a 50 buck pirated version, but it doesnt FEEL good. it really feels awkward to play a game (series), which i TREASURE the most, in such a way (piracy).


[ the reason why i havent bought the game yet is, my PC is  bit Underpowered & my bike needed URGENT service (Rains in chennai), so my pocket is also as empty as my bike's petrol tank  ]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 17, 2006)

quan chi said:
			
		

> well guys it is now almost clear.that means pirated games which can be downloaded from the net may be  ripped.and that which is sold outside in cd and dvds.will not necessarily be ripped.


Depends on how you define 'Ripped'.If you expand the term you'll get 2 possiblities "ripped" from an original disc to make an exatly same copy with a No CD/DVD patch in it & "Ripped" as in ripped off from the original CD/DVD being stripped off the cut scenes,music,bonus features,updates etc. either for reducing size or for an hurried launch.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 18, 2006)

one more thing i would like to add.
although, pirated/ripped games can't be played on online servers, 
but they can be played over LAN, or LAN simulators.
( it's the way how i play it)

also, a pirated games are clones of original CD's which are mass produced and then distributed into the market,( like palika, nehru Place)
they also ship with cracks and unlocked profiles.they are better that ripped games, which are specially ripped by groups.they might remove content to reduce download.
also, ripped games are generally unlocked (i.e. they ship with a profile which unlocks everything that can be unlocked)


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2006)

well i guess even a hardcore nfs fan will be disappointed if he bought the game


----------

